# Lighted ureteral stent



## KJenkins588 (Nov 2, 2010)

One of my providers placed a "lighted stent catheter" in a patient before a bowel resection. What code would be appropriate to use?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## cgallimore (Nov 2, 2010)

Use CPT 52005 for this procedure.


----------

